# Article Bag - need your help!



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the 2nd or 3rd one.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Third one for sure!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like the 3rd one. I like it because of the coloring, the direction and expression of course.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I know where you are getting the bag - I checked the site and saw a 1 - 1.5 year wait list and started looking elsewhere LOL

I love,love,love the 2nd shot


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I like the 2nd one the best!


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I like ALL of them, but my fav is the 3rd one, the ears are "just" a little perked


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - I know where you are getting the bag - I checked the site and saw a 1 - 1.5 year wait list and started looking elsewhere LOL
> 
> I love,love,love the 2nd shot


Did you find one as nice anywhere else because she is out about 18 months now..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope so  

Rude Dog Article bags ( Bags ) for Ms Towhee. Blue patterned fabric with black mesh & straps. Embroidered with a Towhee bird  She thought about a month before she'd have something for me to look at. 

Still thinking for Faelan ...



Titan1 said:


> Did you find one as nice anywhere else because she is out about 18 months now..


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I like #2 looks like Flip looking at you


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys have no idea how difficult it was for me to get some halfway decent pictures! I have an inexpensive point and shoot camera, which means it takes forever for the camera to focus after I push the button, and if either he or the camera are moving at all it is all blurry. If I put him in a stay he looks totally depressed because he hates stays, but if he's not in a stay he would never be still enough for me to get a decent shot.

SO, I gave him a bunch of commands in a row (scoot, twist, drop, etc) and held the button halfway down while he was doing those so the camera would be able to take a quicker picture. Then I gave a sit command and while he was waiting for his next command I would hurry up and take the picture. I did this over and over. It's a lot of work!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I told you I would supply the perfect picture.:wave:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I couldn't decide so I sent the pictures to the woman making it and she said she thought number 3 would be best.

on the other side I am going to have some articles (with royal blue numbers just like his real articles) with "Find It!" above them. Fabric will be blue/green colors


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad you chose #3. It seems to have that Flip essence in his expression. What size bag did you order? And is it from Rude Dog Article bags site? Those bags are adorable. Who is going to custom make your articles?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the final product! I love all the pictures! It was worth the effort!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy said:


> I'm glad you chose #3. It seems to have that Flip essence in his expression. What size bag did you order? And is it from Rude Dog Article bags site? Those bags are adorable. Who is going to custom make your articles?


My bag is from here Custom Article Bags, etc. | Wyndsong

If you've ever seen the Doggone Good article bags, it is similar in structure to those. Rectangular with pocket on each end and double zipper up center for wider opening.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am up next on the list for an article bag from Wyndsong!! I am very excited, since I have been on the list for over 18 months! My Dog Gone Good article bag's long strap broke this week, so it is perfect timing!

Jodie did you ever post a picture of your new Flip bag?

Does anyone else have a bag from here? If so post a pic.


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

And in the third one you can see Flip smiling really big.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

i like the third


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Fall/Winter Projects 2011-12 | Wyndsong

The three pictures after the corgi are Flip's bag


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought that one might be yours. It looks great! I am very excited to get my bag.


----------

